# My new design Meiying 3X3



## feifucong (Apr 3, 2015)

Meiying my new 3x3 cube design. It was designed with Yueying at the same time, but for different ideas.
For Yueying, it's a stable cube with great performance. The corner cutting is just enough for speedsolving and stability is more concerned.
For Meiying, I push corner cutting to the limited and cause a quite different style between Meiying and Yueying.







Meiying is not an April fools joke
It's real!!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi, it is really nice to see you are a designer andn speedcuber your self. I think this will be an interesting cube. I will buy it.


----------



## feifucong (Apr 3, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> Hi, it is really nice to see you are a designer andn speedcuber your self. I think this will be an interesting cube. I will buy it.



Thanks for your support


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice! I really like the Yueying feel and hope this would be even better.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 3, 2015)

I actually thought this was an April Fool's joke xD

Can't wait to see some of the reviews...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice! What do you think is better? Meiying or YueYing?


----------



## rock1t (Apr 3, 2015)

Corner looks so thin, I am wondering if it feels catchy and if any of those corner have ever broke, I will still buy this puzzle thought once available.


----------



## stensgaard (Apr 7, 2015)

any chance for a video solve?


----------



## PotatoYJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Praetorian (Apr 8, 2015)

excellent work! you are a great designer


----------



## feifucong (Apr 10, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> excellent work! you are a great designer



THX


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 10, 2015)

feifucong said:


> THX


Will be waiting for this cube


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yueying is my main so I will check this out for sure.


----------



## DTCuber (Apr 25, 2015)

That's an interesting corner design. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 25, 2015)

Any idea of a release date? Will there be any available for testers?


----------



## BLP3Cuber (May 3, 2015)

Looks like a YueYing on the corners and a Yuxin on the centers + edges


----------



## pdilla (May 3, 2015)

I have such mixed feelings about new 3x3s lately, but hey I'm down to see it!


----------



## OkinawaSolver (May 16, 2015)

http://thecubicle.us/congs-design-meiying-p-4385.html


----------



## v0lt3r (May 17, 2015)

OkinawaSolver said:


> http://thecubicle.us/congs-design-meiying-p-4385.html



save $3 + the shipping cost :tu

http://cubezz.com/Buy-4678-CONGS+DESIGN+MeiYing+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html


----------



## MarcelP (May 21, 2015)

First video by Phil


----------



## cashis (May 21, 2015)

v0lt3r said:


> save $3 + the shipping cost :tu
> 
> http://cubezz.com/Buy-4678-CONGS+DESIGN+MeiYing+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html



And wait eleven years


----------



## SimonV (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, i was just wondering what program you use to design your cubes.
Thanks !


----------

